# Eden multi meat and fish formula?



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I am constantly on the look out for good dog food for my Winston. I have been looking into feeding him raw, and personally its not for me (although he does have raw tripe every dinner time) Has anyone tried Eden Multi meat and fish formula? I've just ordered a sample for my little man and hope he likes it. Its not too expensive and seems to have some good reviews online!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

As kibbles go, Eden is one of the best. Several people on here feed it, I think it is an excellent price for the quality, it is cheaper than Royal Canin for example, but is a far superior product.
If you want to feed raw without the inconvenience, look at ZiwiPeak. It isn't cheap but it is worth it IMO, it is one of the very few commercial products I will feed to my own dogs.


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I bought Eden for Milo because it is the best quality kibble and the market, and it's good value. He loved it, ate it in seconds but it just did not seem to suit his stomach at all . I've reluctantly moved him into Canagan now which seems ok, but to be honest I wish he was still on Eden because I feel like I've downgraded his food (if that makes sense!).


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the look of canagan I feed raw at the moment we are trying nutriment which is a new pre made raw


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

He does love his Canagan! Never heard of Nutriment, I'll check it out - how are your dogs getting along on it?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My mum uses Nutriment, I actually think the recipes are better than the Natural Instinct that she used to feed. All varieties include tripe and offal, and it has coconut oil as well as salmon oil. The beef variety is bone free so ideal for using before feeding a meaty bone. Mums dogs and cat are doing great on it, and my lot loved theirs, but to be fair they will eat anything lol. I am going to put in an order as soon as I have the freezer space.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Eden is a great kibble! Can't fault it really, apart from the dodgy tummies! I thought the food was too rich for Honey, but it turns out I was over feeding. The guides on their website and bags are in excess of what you should feed, although this isn't made clear until you research (I found out on the FB page). 
When I reduced Honeys food she did a lot better - no dodgy tummies, but I did find she was dropping weight. 
She's never been great at sticking to the weight she should be (about 7lbs). These days though, we have it sussed I think! She gets fresh raw (mostly RMB's, wings etc), pre-made raw and kibble (I alternate kibbles and she doesn't have any issues, sometimes I use ones with carbs in like brown rice, sweet potatoes etc, she seems to do well on them). X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I'm finding this thread very interesting. While I'm still working on Florrie, Frodo is really well settled on a combination of raw (chicken, beef, tripe) and Ziwipeak. But I'm interested in Eden, because I thought it might be useful as a training treat, and add some additional variety to their diet. I might order a sample and give it a try.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks to wicked pixies advice on feeding, i have also bought eden. gone for the £30 bag fornow, just in case he doesnt like it, lol


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

I haven't tried it or haven't heard of the brand but as far what dog food that is affordable to purchase without breaking your pockets and granted your dog health is a hard question to answer. I buy my little chi's either beniful or be happy dog food for small breeds from Purina and as goes the same with my cat. 
I would like to buy the Science Diet for small breeds but I haven't really gotten around to doing it yet but I know eventually I will but as I was saying it is hard answer the question when it comes down to looking out for the right dogfood of your dog's health and your pocket but good luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

When I was looking for another kibble to replace Royal Canin I tried Eden but found Rolo didn't like it, I think because of the fish in it, it smells a bit fishy. My 2 both love the free range chicken Canagan 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

jennifer Oaks said:


> I haven't tried it or haven't heard of the brand but as far what dog food that is affordable to purchase without breaking your pockets and granted your dog health is a hard question to answer. I buy my little chi's either beniful or be happy dog food for small breeds from Purina and as goes the same with my cat.
> I would like to buy the Science Diet for small breeds but I haven't really gotten around to doing it yet but I know eventually I will but as I was saying it is hard answer the question when it comes down to looking out for the right dogfood of your dog's health and your pocket but good luck.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree with your point - you must provide your dog with the best food that you can afford. 

Little chihuahuas need a good food as every bite counts! 

However - I disagree with the brands you have stated. 

Purina isn't good and there are better foods that you can buy for what you pay for Purina.

As for Science Diet - no thank you!! Shocking food. And again, you can get better foods for what SD costs. 

X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

If you do not mind asking...what kind of brand of dog food to buy for your chi(s)? And it is under $20.00?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you in the US? Have a look at dogfoodadvisor.com it is a great site that rates all types and brands of dog food.
Often the more expensive brands are the ones that spend a lot on advertising etc not necessarily the best foods.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

I see that there is no right or wrong answer to this question it all depends on what our little furbabies like to eat, lol as well as what we think as their parents/owners think would be good for them to eat without rejecting the food in terms of looking out for the upmost health and (our pockets). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Whatever brand you decide on, look for a high meat content from named sources (no by-products or vague labelling) grain free, and low carb, no artificial additives. 
If you start with these criteria in mind, you can then see which products your dog prefers. Remember that inferior kibbles that contain a lot of cereals and fillers are sprayed with flavoured fat to make them palatable to dogs. (They wouldn't eat them without it, that says a lot to me.) So don't assume that because your dog likes it is necessarily a suitable food.
I know Fromm's grain free formulations, and Acana Regionals are very popular kibbles with our American members.


----------

